# Salzeringsfass obere Schicht verschimmelt



## Horst-Dieter (17. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Kollegen,
ich habe im Oktober im Öresund Heringe gefangen und einen Teil in einem Fass eingesalzen.Leider habe ich seitdem nicht kontrolliert. Als ich heute welche rausnehmen wollte, war die oberste Schicht verschimmelt, da keine Lake drauf war.
Ich habe ungefähr 30 Stück rausgenommen. Die anderen lagen in Salzlake.
Habt Ihr Erfahrung? Kann man die noch essen? Oder ist alles ein Fall für die Mülltonne?
Es sind noch ca. 70 Stück im Fasserl?

Kann mir einer aus eigener Erfahrung helfen, oder hat jemand eine Idee was er machen würde?
Gruß
Horst-Dieter


----------



## antonio (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Salzeringsfass obere Schicht verschimmelt*



Horst-Dieter schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen,
> ich habe im Oktober im Öresund Heringe gefangen und einen Teil in einem Fass eingesalzen.Leider habe ich seitdem nicht kontrolliert. Als ich heute welche rausnehmen wollte, war die oberste Schicht verschimmelt, da keine Lake drauf war.
> Ich habe ungefähr 30 Stück rausgenommen. Die anderen lagen in Salzlake.
> Habt Ihr Erfahrung? Kann man die noch essen? Oder ist alles ein Fall für die Mülltonne?
> ...




weghauen den schimmel den du siehst ist der absolut kleinste teil.
wie weit sich das pilzgeflecht schon vorgearbeitet hat, kannst du mit bloßem auge nicht sehen.

antonio


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Salzeringsfass obere Schicht verschimmelt*

hau weg den mist!! mit fischvergiftung ist nicht zu spassen!!


----------



## antonio (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Salzeringsfass obere Schicht verschimmelt*

fischvergiftung wäre in dem fall das kleinere übel,das gift einiger schimmelpilze 
ist vom feinsten,daraus werden sogar biologische kampfstoffe hergestellt.

antonio


----------



## Macker (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Salzeringsfass obere Schicht verschimmelt*

Ich Verstehe die Frage nicht.
Überleg doch einfach ob du den Fisch mit appetit Verzehren könntest.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## antonio (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Salzeringsfass obere Schicht verschimmelt*

manche ekeln sich vor nichts#h

antonio


----------



## Kotzi (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Salzeringsfass obere Schicht verschimmelt*

Ganz ehrlich, wenns dir nichts ausmacht probier doch einfach. Mach ich auch so , manchmal greift man halt in die tonne


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Salzeringsfass obere Schicht verschimmelt*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, wenns dir nichts ausmacht probier doch einfach. Mach ich auch so , manchmal greift man halt in die tonne



Ach daher der Nick?


----------



## Theo254 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Salzeringsfass obere Schicht verschimmelt*

ich würde den ganzn pott in die tonne hauen..
auch wenn da nichts ist,
hast du immernoch das mit dem schimmel im hinterkopf..
also kannst du die nicht genießen denke ich.

aber..
jetzt zur weihnachtszeit
wären son paar schimmelheringe ja vielleicht ein gutes geschenk für die unbeliebte schwiegermutter oder nervige arbeitskollegen


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Salzeringsfass obere Schicht verschimmelt*



Theo254 schrieb:


> ich würde den ganzn pott in die tonne hauen..
> auch wenn da nichts ist,
> hast du immernoch das mit dem *schimmel im hinterkopf*..
> also kannst du die nicht genießen denke ich.



Im Mund . . .:v



Theo254 schrieb:


> aber..
> jetzt zur weihnachtszeit
> wären son paar schimmelheringe ja vielleicht ein gutes geschenk für die unbeliebte schwiegermutter oder nervige arbeitskollegen




Gute Idee.


----------



## u-see fischer (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Salzeringsfass obere Schicht verschimmelt*



Theo254 schrieb:


> ich würde den ganzn pott in die tonne hauen..
> auch wenn da nichts ist,
> hast du immernoch das mit dem schimmel im hinterkopf..
> also kannst du die nicht genießen denke ich.



Also, ich esse Käse mit Schimmel, habe auch vom Kopf her damit keine Probleme.

Da ich allerdings nicht weiß, ob der Schimmel auf Heringe, die zwar gesalzen aber nicht vollständig in der Lake gelegen habe, giftig ist, würde ich den Fisch nicht mehr essen.
Schade um jedes Lebewesen, aber Dein/Mein Leben ist mir dafür zu schade.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Salzeringsfass obere Schicht verschimmelt*



Theo254 schrieb:


> ich würde den ganzn pott in die tonne hauen..
> auch wenn da nichts ist,
> hast du immernoch das mit dem schimmel im hinterkopf..
> also kannst du die nicht genießen denke ich.
> ...


  (gröhl)


----------



## thor1988bzbg (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Salzeringsfass obere Schicht verschimmelt*

sauber  theo seh ich genauso!!!


----------



## Theo254 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Salzeringsfass obere Schicht verschimmelt*

:m:m:m:m:m:m:m


----------

